# kentucky mushrooms



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

heres what we found.if anybody knows any of these let us know &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow never seen the first on those look crazy!
second one could be anything need to see under it...
third is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanita_muscaria


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

First is some sort of bolete i googled all yellow bolete and bunch that look like it came up..


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks misskay..we have pictures of others too..we will post them shortly.....


----------

